# Engine Coolant Temp sensor question - 19497/P3041



## VDoubleUVR6 (Aug 21, 2001)

I pulled these codes off my sister in-laws 2002 Beetle 2.0L: 
Address 01: Engine
Control Module Part Number: 06A 906 032 GD
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/2V G 4074
Software Coding: 00003
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
Additional Info: 3VWCK21C82M455560 VWZ5Z0B3051059
2 Faults Found:
19497 - Powertrain Databus: Implausible Engine Temp. Message from Inst. Panel
P3041 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16804 - Catalyst System; Bank 1: Efficiency Below Threshold
P0420 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0000 0000
When I saw the ECT code I popped the hood to see if the sensor had been replaced to the green top which it was. Now my question is...there are 4 wires on that sensor. Does the instrument cluster get its communication from this sensor? Or is there a second sensor devoted just for the instrument cluster?
Also this is to see if the Catalyst code will clear on its own and/or to find out if its at the beginning of its end and we'd like to get it covered by the Federal Emission regulations.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: Engine Coolant Temp sensor question - 19497/P3041 (VDoubleUVR6)*

Yes, the Instrument cluster receives a signal from the other half of the ECT sensor. If you run an Auto-Scan you should have a fault in address 17. 
The extended Catalyst warranty should apply to that vehicle. Due to the criteria for a warranty replacement, you don't want any other (non Catalyst) faults stored prior to a dealer visit. You also have to have the MIL on for the fault.
I would look into the ECT issue and repair, clear the faults. Restore readiness and see if the Catalyst test fails. If it does fail, drive the car normally for a few days and once the MIL is on, schedule the appointment. 
http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/readiness.html
If that vehicle doesn't have a readiness script using the current release, please send a complete Auto-Scan to us via email.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3686652
C?ID=2047


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Engine Coolant Temp sensor question - 19497/P3041 (VDoubleUVR6)*

It's actually two temp sensors in one housing, one connects to the instrument cluster while the other is monitored by the engine control module. Not the first one to fail and sure not the last, not very expensive or hard to replace either.


----------

